# Lupton House, Nr Brixham, Devon, October 08



## Scrub2000 (Oct 12, 2008)

Made sure we made most of the fantastic weather we had today. Went with Scotty.

I noticed this place from Google Maps while searching for something new. Seemed like a cracking place and appeared derelict.

Programmed the GPS and eventually found it. As we turned up the drive instead of the nice and quiet we noticed the place was overrun with people doing the garden. Also noticed several of the boarded up doors were open. 

On meeting with what appeared the ring leader of the group we found out that although indeed derelict for several years the place was being done up and eventually turned into a charity and business centre.
Thankfully Janet was very welcoming and quite interested when we mentioned our interest in derelict buildings.

She allowed us free rein of the place so off we went to explore. She even offered us a cuppa and a hot dog.

Anyhow the place has appeared on Most Haunted where a TV crew spend the night in the house hoping to discover ghosts and the like.
There is lots of history on this place and it is a fantastic building! There is an ruin at the back and a garden with a fountain that is powered by the force of the stream reaching it.

On with the pics.





















































































































Cheers!

Go Scotty, Go Go Go!
...and sorry for the mission to get out of Dartmouth 

Thanks to Janet for the opportunity to look around!


----------



## urbtography (Oct 12, 2008)

Really nice report there, seems you had cracking luck not only in finding it but also in the fact that you were allowed free rein of it and offered a nice cuppa as well, corrr id love a cuppa during an explore . Some really cracking shots there, i like the steps leading up to the roof, well i assume they lead to the roof lol.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 13, 2008)

What a fantastic looking building, I really do like this. Love those marble pillars, and the round staircase, and all the wood panelling, especially the panelling all around the fireplace. 

Lovely that Janet allowed you free rein to look all around the place, and to give you food and drink after it all too. Fantastic. Excellent pics. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## freebird (Oct 13, 2008)

What a beautiful house and some lovely pics. Its good that it is being done up, its too good to go down the derelict/demolition route!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2008)

Excellent luck chaps...the God of Urbex was surely looking out for you there!  What a fabulous building. I especially like the funky staircase and the wood panelling around the fireplace. Great stuff.


----------



## Scotty (Oct 13, 2008)

really nice old house, shame its been left for the garden to get over run and the house to get that damp smell in places.
We did get lost a couple of times and there is still bits we did not see.
we will be going back again.

Janet was nice enouth to give us her number and said we can go back again with a group if we want.

My pics

The House































Under the house.















Tbe ground keepers house, i think


----------



## lycos (Oct 13, 2008)

Good work guys, great building too, glad you managed to sweet-talk yr way in!
catcha soon people!


----------



## Underworld (Oct 13, 2008)

Good job people. Some great shots there.

Scotty, your shots are in focus  Camera working OK ? 

UW


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice one guys & great that you've been accommodated so well! Looks like some great features in here!


----------



## Scotty (Oct 13, 2008)

Underworld said:


> Good job people. Some great shots there.
> 
> Scotty, your shots are in focus  Camera working OK ?
> 
> UW



New Contact lenses. 

Took the pixals down a couple of settings, took the iso down and changed something else.
seems ok now. 
o and took the UV filter off.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 13, 2008)

This was on my doorstep when I lived in Devon, in fact I drove past the main gate virtually every single day but never ventured in.

There is a public footpath going through the grounds of Lupton House from Dartmouth Road gates to the Kennels Road.

When Most Haunted went they completely cocked it up with Acorah mentioning a neolithic tomb being found in the grounds of Lupton Hall... FALSE! The tomb was discovered in a field some 2 miles!
Acorah also made reference to a sister being imprisoned by her jealous sister, something he would mention 2 nights later in the venue with which that story is synonimous with, Berry Pomeroy Castle with Lady Margaret being imprisoned by he sister Lady Eleanor!
When filming a figure was seen in the background which the crew commented on, this figure being one of the crew members who walked behind the shot!
When they were outside in the Victorian Folly a coin which had been used earlier as a trigger object was thrown at a member of the cast, Stuart Torvell (Incidentally Stuart is Yvette Fieldings cousin & was Karls best man when Karl & Yvette got married!) just before the end of that nights programme. The coin was thrown by a member of the crew, Julian Clegg was getting excited in the studio with Karl dismissing it following a previous throwing incident!

Lupton House isn't well known to be haunted, infact the only dead thing they found on the night was a dead squirrell in the folly after filming ended!


----------



## Scrub2000 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, 

The only haunted 'evidence' we saw was this


----------

